# MY NEW BUCK!!!! Need help with a name!(WARNING PIC HEAVY)



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Ok so I FINALLY got my buck! Hes sooooo awesome! Hes from Castle Rock! Hes buckskin, I dont know the fancy name lol, he has white on his tail, face,head and body! I LOOOOVE him, oh and hes POLLED!!!!! WOOOOO
Heres his pedigree
DAM:TX Twin Creeks WDF Sunsprite
Sire: MCH-CH Pecan Hollow Willy's Dance Fever *S
(Rosasharn Tom's Bit-A-Willy *S x MCH Little Rascals Dance For Joy *D)
Dam: MCH-CH Goodwood Good Day Sunshine E (2006 AGS Nat'l Champion!) 
(ARMCH Goodwood Kauri Tree ++*S x Goodwood Purple People Eater VG)

SIRE:CRF Castle Rock Harvest Moon *S
Sire: Rosasharn's TL Sitka Spruce *S
(ARMCH Rosasharn's Tiger L ++*S x ARMCH Rosasharn's UMT Sassafrass 5*D)
Dam: CH-MCH Castle Rock Once Ina Blue Moon 2*D
(PGCH The Promises Pay It Forward x Copper Penny Misty Blue *D AR 1963)

I REALLY need to think of a name! Sarah has a rose named theme so I want his name to be a rose name, heres what I have so far! If you can think of anymore let me know, also if you like one tell me!
Whiskey Mac
Mr. Irisistable
Chipmunk
Crackerjack
Danny Boy
Don Juan.......Sounds like a mafia name 
Dublin Bay
Dreamy.....MCDREAMY 
Fire 'n' Ice
FireFly
Galway Bay 
Golden Nugget
Hanky Panky
Irish Charm
Irish Fireflame
Irish Heartbreaker
Jelly Bean
Lucky Charm
Ruffles
"Raspberry Ripple"
Razzle Dazzle
Saint Patrick

Here are the pics!

























































































































His Brother


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: MY NEW BUCK!!!! Need help with a name!(WARNING PIC HEAVY*

I'm for dublin


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: MY NEW BUCK!!!! Need help with a name!(WARNING PIC HEAVY*

I like Dublin...cute lil guy


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: MY NEW BUCK!!!! Need help with a name!(WARNING PIC HEAVY*

Awww! Hes so cute! I love all your names!
I found it kinda cool that his dad's name is Harvest Moon and his mom's name is Sunsprite! Me, I would go along those lines. Like MoonSun or SunMoon or Moonsprite. lol


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: MY NEW BUCK!!!! Need help with a name!(WARNING PIC HEAVY*

He is so cute I love buckskins. Congrats!


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: MY NEW BUCK!!!! Need help with a name!(WARNING PIC HEAVY*

Congratulations on your stunning little guy!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: MY NEW BUCK!!!! Need help with a name!(WARNING PIC HEAVY*

How about Fantan LaTour? That is an old French rose, very vigorous and fragrant, a once bloomer. I had to have it because I love the name so much.

He is darling.

Jan


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: MY NEW BUCK!!!! Need help with a name!(WARNING PIC HEAVY*



GotmygoatMTJ said:


> Awww! Hes so cute! I love all your names!
> I found it kinda cool that his dad's name is Harvest Moon and his mom's name is Sunsprite! Me, I would go along those lines. Like MoonSun or SunMoon or Moonsprite. lol


There acually is a rose called Moonsprite LOL so thats a possibility



lissablack said:


> How about Fantan LaTour? That is an old French rose, very vigorous and fragrant, a once bloomer. I had to have it because I love the name so much.
> 
> He is darling.
> 
> ...


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: MY NEW BUCK!!!! Need help with a name!(WARNING PIC HEAVY*

I like Razzle Dazzle and give him a barn name of "Raz"


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: MY NEW BUCK!!!! Need help with a name!(WARNING PIC HEAVY*

Raz is CUTE lol. My friends came up with the name.....Mr. Montgomery Burnaby LOL I know its long but how cute is that name!


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: MY NEW BUCK!!!! Need help with a name!(WARNING PIC HEAVY*

Congrats on the new buckling! He's gorgeous 

My brother's been nagging me to name a kid Bartel. lol He's crazy. I like Dublin! I'm so anything Irish <3


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: MY NEW BUCK!!!! Need help with a name!(WARNING PIC HEAVY*

Congrats! Nice pedigree and he's very pretty to :]


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: MY NEW BUCK!!!! Need help with a name!(WARNING PIC HEAVY*

What about Mr. Montys DublinSun?
LOL


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: MY NEW BUCK!!!! Need help with a name!(WARNING PIC HEAVY*

I'm no good with names (still haven't officially named our new Castle Rock buck) but just wanted to say that he is sooo cute! He must be just days old, looks so tiny!!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: MY NEW BUCK!!!! Need help with a name!(WARNING PIC HEAVY*

:drool: :drool: :drool: :drool:

I LOVE that color buckskin!!!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: MY NEW BUCK!!!! Need help with a name!(WARNING PIC HEAVY*



capriola-nd said:


> I'm no good with names (still haven't officially named our new Castle Rock buck) but just wanted to say that he is sooo cute! He must be just days old, looks so tiny!!


What happened to Woody for his name?



RunAround said:


> :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool:
> 
> I LOVE that color buckskin!!!


I just LOVE his color too! It helps even more that hes Polled lol


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: MY NEW BUCK!!!! Need help with a name!(WARNING PIC HEAVY*

I like Dublin too, since that seems to be a consensus  But I also like Moonsprite!  He is a dollbaby


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: MY NEW BUCK!!!! Need help with a name!(WARNING PIC HEAVY*

I love both those names LOL its sooooo hard to decide!


----------

